
Japan still has great influence on global financial markets - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/08/02/japan-still-has-great-influence-on-global-financial-markets
======
joefranklinsrs
Just this morning Japan overtook China as the number two stock market in the
world. Also, with the US interest rate going up and trade wars, money is
flowing out of emerging markets back to stable economies. In this case, the
Japanese savings that left Japan 25 years ago can start to come back to Japan.
That capital inflow might start to help Japan with some inflationary pressure.
Especially if Japan’s plan to allow 500,000 foreign workers this year. Japan
has also been importing foreign workers for years now.

We talk about Japan as if it’s dying sometimes, but when you visit Japan, it
is amazing how high of quality they all live in. Great food of all cuisine,
clean streets, easy transportation, high tech buildings, friendly population,
and most recently, cheap food and lodgings.

~~~
louthy
> friendly population

Is that really the case if you're not from Japan? I have read and heard a
number of horror stories over the years [1]

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/31/japan-
racism-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/31/japan-racism-
survey-reveals-one-in-three-foreigners-experience-discrimination)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Two years ago, I talked to an American who is ethnically Korean and lives in
Japan. I asked him if Japanese were still prejudiced against Koreans. He said
that he would have said "no" in the past, but now he thinks that they're
prejudiced against Korean _culture_ , and he escaped because he was culturally
American.

Just one data point...

~~~
sotojuan
Hm interesting because Korean pop culture is popular among Japanese teens just
as it has become popular in the US, but again, another one data point.

~~~
krapp
Black culture is popular in the US, but racism against black people is still
systemic and prevalent.

Culture and sociology are often more complex than anecdotes would suggest.

------
jcousins
Good ol' Mrs Watanabe![1]

[1][https://www.investopedia.com/terms/m/mrs-
watanabe.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/m/mrs-watanabe.asp)

------
tomatotomato37
Japan has the third largest GDP in the world, and the first two are continent
sized superpowers; I'd be surprised if they didn't have global influence.

------
ttul
tl;dr Japanese investors have been splurging on overseas assets because
returns at home are so poor. This has ballooned their influence on prices
globally.

